# What morph is this corn please?



## awk (Jun 30, 2019)

Bought a couple of weeks ago but the original owner is not very forthcoming about what they are.


Orange one is possible female (very short tail) and poss DOB is Nov 2015


The white one they believe has the same DOB and is probably male.


Also the yellow markings on the white one are barley visible but show up more in camera pic.


Pics can be viewed here, https://tinyurl.com/y267t9u6 



Thanks in advance


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Snow and amel.
The amel looks very underweight given the prominent spine and body shape verging on triangular.


----------



## awk (Jun 30, 2019)

Thanks Ian14


Thanks for responding.


To be honest I thought they were both underweight when I got them (just over 2 weeks ago) and am in the process of feeding them up. They had no heat mat or lamp when I got them, they were freezing to the touch and the viv was full of stools. So far they have ate 7 mice each in just over 2 weeks.


I weighed them this weekend before feeding and the Amel was 364.58g and the snow was 453g



I also have 2 other corns, perhaps you could tell me what you think they may be, I was sold them as a "Christmas corn and an Anery Masque, they can be seen here, https://tinyurl.com/yyuzbzbw


Thanks again for your input


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

awk said:


> Thanks Ian14
> 
> 
> Thanks for responding.
> ...


One is another amel, the other definitely anery.


----------



## awk (Jun 30, 2019)

ian14 said:


> One is another amel, the other definitely anery.


Thanks again. So NOT a Christmas Corn then?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

awk said:


> Thanks again. So NOT a Christmas Corn then?


No. A true Christmas is a form of hypo. 
"Candy canes" have also been called Christmas corns, but this is a type of amel, usually those that are bright orange or red on a white background.


----------



## awk (Jun 30, 2019)

ian14 said:


> No. A true Christmas is a form of hypo.
> "Candy canes" have also been called Christmas corns, but this is a type of amel, usually those that are bright orange or red on a white background.


Thank you again for your info.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

awk said:


> Thank you again for your info.


No problem. 
I have had a candy cane before, they are very different to your amel. It's a nice one, but I'm only seeing amel. 
True candy canes are so strikingly different you would know instantly it was something more than an amel. Genetically they are just amel, but from a Miami locality.
My understanding of Christmas corns is that they are hypos which are basically a normal with no black outline to the saddles.
In any case, you have some nice corns, and as they are all so highly inbred you can never know the true genetic makeup, so who knows what you might get if you breed them.


----------



## awk (Jun 30, 2019)

ian14 said:


> No problem.
> I have had a candy cane before, they are very different to your amel. It's a nice one, but I'm only seeing amel.
> True candy canes are so strikingly different you would know instantly it was something more than an amel. Genetically they are just amel, but from a Miami locality.
> My understanding of Christmas corns is that they are hypos which are basically a normal with no black outline to the saddles.
> In any case, you have some nice corns, and as they are all so highly inbred you can never know the true genetic makeup, so who knows what you might get if you breed them.


Thank you for your input again but can you explain a bit more to help me understand, my totally orange and white amel (& orange, yellow & white) doesn't have black outlined saddles so what else do you look for that tells you this. I have kept corns and others for years but never really got into all this morph stuff. Thanks.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

awk said:


> Thank you for your input again but can you explain a bit more to help me understand, my totally orange and white amel (& orange, yellow & white) doesn't have black outlined saddles so what else do you look for that tells you this. I have kept corns and others for years but never really got into all this morph stuff. Thanks.


An amel won't have black because amel is short for amelanistic. That means it lacks melanin, the pigment for black colours. 
A hypo is hypomelanistic, in other words it produces a very reduced amount of melanin. So the body colour is usually either brighter or more washed out than normal. In corns hypos lack the black border saddles and have a plain belly.


----------



## awk (Jun 30, 2019)

*Is this a Tessara*

This is what was bred from the Amel (not Xmas corn) and Anery last year.


Is this classed as a Tessera



https://tinyurl.com/y5n9eg6v and https://tinyurl.com/y4sdejsu


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

awk said:


> This is what was bred from the Amel (not Xmas corn) and Anery last year.
> 
> 
> Is this classed as a Tessera
> ...


I would say no. That looks more like a motley stripe.


----------



## awk (Jun 30, 2019)

ian14 said:


> I would say no. That looks more like a motley stripe.


 Thanks, Ian, just been reading about motley stripes and yes this one has a complete grey underside with no markings.


Thanks again.


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Anery motley, partial pinstripe. possibly ghost motley. 



motley stripe is typically used to refer to a snake that genetically has one motley and one stripe gene and you cannot tell those just from the way the snake looks. As both parents are visually normal patterned, this baby should be considered a motley unless one of the parents later proves to be het stripe instead of motley and that will require test breeding.


----------



## awk (Jun 30, 2019)

Thank you for your input Ultra. I think it is a neat looking snake.


----------

